# Bureau of Land Management 'hiring'



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

this particular story highlights new jobs being created in Idaho - - long ways from TX - - but veterans searching for jobs w/benefits still may want to check it out ... good luck in your job hunt.

http://magicvalley.com/news/local/blm-to-hire-military-veterans-for-fuels-crew-position/article_14bd81ea-473c-11e2-8d14-0019bb2963f4.html?comment_form=true


----------

